# What kinds of goats have twisty horns?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The lady that I'm getting my two ND boys from has some very pretty brown, medium large goats. She only has females, and they have twisy horns.

Does anyone know what kind of goats this could be?

They are really beautiful


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

http://dagris.ilri.cgiar.org/display.asp?ID=802

this is what i have found on twisted horned goats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If you could get a picture that would help.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

My Cashmere goats have horns that have a gentle curve to them. One has horns that have "ridges" along the length. I saw a buck once that had horns so long and wide that he couldn't walk through an average gate. They also had a nice curl.


----------



## kikoguy (Dec 9, 2012)

What kind of twist do they have. My kikos have twisted horns and mytonics do aswell and so do meatmakers. Other than that I really don't know


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was thunking Cashmere or Kiko.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll see if I can get a photo next time I visit my bucklings.


----------



## kikoguy (Dec 9, 2012)

Were they like the buck in my profile pic


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Kind of like this:

http://schools-wikipedia.org/images/32/3260.jpg.htm

But curled like this:

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/316/b/1/curled_horned_goat_by_daeyang-d32q8mh.jpg

Actually it looks a lot like the smaller goat int he second picture, but more of a reddish brown color for the goat. Less curl than the big goat but more curl than the small goat.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hawaii Spanish Goat. They run wild all over the big island.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Like this? This a wild spanish goat that lived in Hawaii. Excuse the picture. I can't seem to find a live one.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Very similar to that goat, so I think it must be a wild spanish goat mix.


----------

